# Indian Almond Leaves.



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

I have purchased Indian Almond Leaves a very long time ago. I was just wondering if anyone purchases these from where do you purchase? I just purchased some from a lady in Singapore on EBay. Also, what method do you use with your leaves to extract the tannins? In the past, I have just placed the leaves in the tank and left them. Do you prefer to boil them to make a Blackwater extract or do you just place them in a bucket of water and leave it alone until it is needed? I am just curious. This lady from Singapore also sells the bark. Has anyone used that? As, I have not.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I only buy from Amy on AB or Ebay. I just drop them in the tanks.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!! Well, I feel much Betta..Now. She is the one that I purchased from.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

She's great. I got 300 grams for $20.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Just an update...Mr.Vampire..you are right Amy is Fantastic to purchase from. I received my shipment of IAL's today..Super Fast Shipping. I am going to use the boil method and steep like tea. I won't hesitate to purchase from her again in the future.


----------



## catappa leaves (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wonder, 

Could I be your another choice, or obtion ?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I only buy from Amy on AB or Ebay. I just drop them in the tanks.


How long do you leave them in before you change them out? 

Also, is there a big difference in the quality between Grade A & Grade B leaves? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

catappa leaves said:


> Just wonder,
> 
> Could I be your another choice, or obtion ?


Ok - just looked at your site & made a small order to try your leaves out. :-D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i got mine from a user on another forum, but i need more. x-X not being able to order online is a pain in the butt. >.>;

i just drop them in there. the bettas enjoy them to lay on if they sink, and i've had my CT, Zidane, bubblenest under his. it turned out to be a MASSIVE nest, too!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

As soon as they get slimy it's time to change them.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the answers. 

One more question - can they be overdosed?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I wouldn't think so. I think it's more personal preference as to how dark you are comfortable with your water turning. I also think IAL softens the water and lowers the pH somewhat, so that might also factor in to how many leaves you need.

I wish we could get IAL more readily here but apparently customs has been seizing shipments and it costs $50.00 to get them irradiated. I make do with oak and alder leaves, and I just let those leaves rot out in my tank. The crypts seem to like having a little leaf litter around their roots, and it hasn't done sent my ammonia levels soaring or anything like that.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I ordered some from Amy a few days ago to help prevent infection/fin rot on my tail biter. I can't wait to try them out, though I'm still researching what method I want to use.

I have a question that doesn't really pertain to the original, but is still about IAL. 

I read that, because of their pH-lowering and water softening potential, they aren't good for fish that require harder water and a higher pH (like African cichlids), but are they ok for all other freshwater fish? I was thinking of using some in a community tank with fancy guppies, cardinal tetras, and panda cories or maybe a small pleco--would the IAL be safe for all these species?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm glad you asked that question, Lola, because I am wondering the very same thing. Should I be using them in my guppy tanks as well as the betta tanks?

How about for angel fish? Bet they would LOVE them!!!


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Another update: I haven't had time to use the boil method, yet; But, I wanted to try them right away. So, I rinsed just one under cold water and dropped it in the tank. Within two days I could see a difference in my male Betta. He seems to be getting even more active than normal and his color is more vivid than normal. I have used IAL's in the past on other tropicals and noticed the same reaction. I am still researching information on IAL use on other tropicals; As, I am wanting to give some leaves to another person for his mollie. But, he also has a guppy and cories and I need to find out if the leaves can be used for them. I must say that my Betta has been "hanging out" either under or right by his leaf. I do believe that he likes it in his tank just the way it is. I might not use the boil method, at all.


----------



## catappa leaves (Mar 6, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> How long do you leave them in before you change them out?
> 
> Also, is there a big difference in the quality between Grade A & Grade B leaves?
> 
> Thanks!


A normal and fresh IAL will takes two to three days in order to completely leach out all the useful tannic acids it contants within, floating. Once it has completely leach out the tannic, it will then sink to the bottom of your tank. In general speaking, it will still be in good shape for your fish or shrimp to enjoy their new playground for a few days before it will start to disintegrate, or decomposed. So I suggest do not leave the leaf for more then two weeks in your tank. 

Because the decomposed leaves may cause problem to some filtering system, especially if you are using those Corner Filters/Box Filters, or Sponge Filter. The decomposed leaves will quickly block-up your filter and slow down the filteration and water flow in your tank. :shock:


----------



## catappa leaves (Mar 6, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> How long do you leave them in before you change them out?
> 
> Also, is there a big difference in the quality between Grade A & Grade B leaves?
> 
> Thanks!


I might be a bit long winded, so I break-up my reply into two.

There are TOTALLY NO DIFFERENCE IN QUALITY between Grade A & Grade B leaves. Why some are Graded A and some are Graded B is mainly base on their Visual appearance, Grade A is a complete leaf with no damage at all, while Grade B has one or two holes here and there. :shock:


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

A fella by the name of Leo Buss did a Spectrographic analysis an compared Indian almond leaf and oak leaf and found that oak leaf was 99% identical to Indian almond leaf in chemical makeup......oak leaf does the same thing as IAL and the fish can't tell the difference....so, I use naturally dried and fallen Oak leaf from my oak trees for FREE.......it does take more oak leaf to get the tanned water....about 10-12 per gallon......but you will get the same results.....

Also, too hot of water can kill the antibacterial/fungal properties of both IAL and OL........so if you are using it for treatment you may not want to boil it to make tea...let it naturally steep....if all you are wanting is the tanned water boiling is fine.....


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

catappa leaves said:


> I might be a bit long winded, so I break-up my reply into two.
> 
> There are TOTALLY NO DIFFERENCE IN QUALITY between Grade A & Grade B leaves. Why some are Graded A and some are Graded B is mainly base on their Visual appearance, Grade A is a complete leaf with no damage at all, while Grade B has one or two holes here and there. :shock:



Just an update - got my leaves yesterday from this seller & I am very happy with them. Here is what I put on his forum:


Got my leaves yesterday and have to say I am MORE than pleased!!! The leaves are bigger than expected, nicer than expected, shipping was faster than expected and you just can't beat FREE shipping!!! 

Put them in my betta tanks this morning and the boys are LOVING them and hanging out under them. 

Will purchase more from this very friendly seller as needed. 

THANK YOU!!!

Here is the link if any are interested:

http://www.catappaleaves.com/Default.aspx

Personally, I think $9.95 for 50 LARGE Grade B leaves in the door all the way from Singapore is MORE than reasonable!!! :-D

OH - and one more thing - he sent along 3 FREE sample tea bags!


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL..They do love da leaves...Don't they? My guy can't have "his" leaves right now. His tank filter has active carbon.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

luvmybetta said:


> LOL..They do love da leaves...Don't they? My guy can't have "his" leaves right now. His tank filter has active carbon.


They sure seem to! :-D


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

i have tea bags of IAL and placed one in each of the large tanks last night, and woke up this morning to find Rama had torn open the bag and scattered the little pieces all over his tank but since having in his tank he has perked up soo much


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my boys love IAL. they make the prettiest bubble nests when there's any in their tanks. i'm all out, though. D: i wish i had some. they'd make Dante's tail grow back faster, and would help Cup's heal back up as well. i wonder how Theo would react to IAL in his tank...?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess it's almost like fishy catnip. lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I leave my leaves in the tanks until they fall apart.. then I suck em up with the gravel vac. IME they will continue to leach tannins even after sinking.. usually one leaf lasts me 2-3 water changes (these are bare bottom 1 or 2 gallon tanks).. after that I leave the sunken leaf in and add another. 

If you use them until they fall apart you can really get your money's worth from them. I've made a 100 leaf bag last almost a year.... time to order more!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I leave my leaves in the tanks until they fall apart.. then I suck em up with the gravel vac. IME they will continue to leach tannins even after sinking.. usually one leaf lasts me 2-3 water changes (these are bare bottom 1 or 2 gallon tanks).. after that I leave the sunken leaf in and add another.
> 
> If you use them until they fall apart you can really get your money's worth from them. I've made a 100 leaf bag last almost a year.... time to order more!


i leave mine in until they get funky-looking and slimy. mine never really fall apart. .___o is that a good thing, or a bad? lol


----------



## catappa leaves (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, will I be lucky enough to have your next order ? :-?




1fish2fish said:


> I leave my leaves in the tanks until they fall apart.. then I suck em up with the gravel vac. IME they will continue to leach tannins even after sinking.. usually one leaf lasts me 2-3 water changes (these are bare bottom 1 or 2 gallon tanks).. after that I leave the sunken leaf in and add another.
> 
> If you use them until they fall apart you can really get your money's worth from them. I've made a 100 leaf bag last almost a year.... time to order more!


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

catappa leaves said:


> Hi, will I be lucky enough to have your next order ? :-?


You can have my order. I need something fo my shrimp to play on, betta also


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I ordered a few tea bags, hoping theyre good like other users said.

Theyre a reasonable price.


----------

